# Supprimer messages sur Facebook



## robotkid (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens demander svp votre aide car je n'arrive pas à effacer les discussions "chat" Facebook sur mon iPad.
Je l'ai fait sur mon Mac, là c'est facile. Mais dès que j'utilise Facebook sur iPad, la discussion est toujours présente!

Personne ne saurait par hasard comment effacer une discussion Fb sur iPad?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Majestixs (27 Septembre 2013)

Lance Facebook, tu as les 3 icônes en haut a gauche : invitations/messages/notifications. Tu cliques sur messages puis tu fais glisser ton doigt sur la discussion a supprimer de droite à gauche. Et là magie un bouton rouge intitulé Supprimer apparaît. ;-)


----------



## robotkid (27 Septembre 2013)

MERCI BEAUCOUP!!C'est top!!


----------

